# Help Me Narrow Down My "To Be Read" Pile



## Philip Overby (Sep 9, 2013)

I need some help. I keep bouncing around amongst several different books I'm reading at the moment and I need help choosing one to stick with. Most of them are at the very beginning, with some at half-way points. Any help narrowing this list down would be extremely helpful

At any one time I have 10 books on my "Currently Reading" list on my Kindle. Unfortunately, this means I jump to different novels depending on what mood I'm in. So what I hope to do, is narrow down my list to one novel to focus on and finish before moving on to the next one. 

Help?

Here is my "Currently Reading" List:

1. _Irregular Creatures_ by Chuck Wendig (short story collection)
2. _Red Country_ by Joe Abercrombie
3. _The Enterprise of Death_ by Jesse Bullington
4. _Prince of Thorns_ by Mark Lawrence
5. _The Black Prism_ by Brent Weeks
6. _The Warded Man_ by Peter V. Brett
7. _Throne of the Crescent Moon_ by Saladin Ahmed
8. _Theft of Swords_ by Michael J. Sullivan
9. _Thrall_ by Steven Shrewsbury
10. _The Name of the Wind_ by Patrick Rothfuss

Whichever book gets the most votes, is the one I'll read. Any comments are also appreciated. If this works, I may come to you all in the future to beseech your wisdom.

Thanks!


----------



## BWFoster78 (Sep 9, 2013)

Phil the Drill said:


> I need some help. I keep bouncing around amongst several different books I'm reading at the moment and I need help choosing one to stick with. Most of them are at the very beginning, with some at half-way points. Any help narrowing this list down would be extremely helpful
> 
> At any one time I have 10 books on my "Currently Reading" list on my Kindle. Unfortunately, this means I jump to different novels depending on what mood I'm in. So what I hope to do, is narrow down my list to one novel to focus on and finish before moving on to the next one.
> 
> ...



Of those, I've read 5, 6, and 10.  5 and 6 I rate pretty similarly and both are definitely worth reading.

_The Name of the Wind _is one of my favorite books of all time.  Put my vote down for that one.


----------



## Philip Overby (Sep 9, 2013)

Spoiler: The Name of the Wind spoiler



I got the part when he meets the traveling carnival as a young boy. Does it pick up from there?



Thanks for the suggestions. I really like what I've read of almost all of these above, which is why I wanted to narrow them down to one.


----------



## Steerpike (Sep 9, 2013)

Read Theft of Swords. It is a lot of fun and Michael Sullivan sometimes posts in these forums.


----------



## Philip Overby (Sep 9, 2013)

Yeah, I downloaded it after he had a promotion and shared it on the site here. I haven't really got a chance to read it, so I definitely put that at the top of my list.


----------



## BWFoster78 (Sep 9, 2013)

Regarding Name of the Wind:

I thought the whole thing was quite engaging.  If you're finding it slow going, it may not be for you.

EDIT: I'm planning on reading Theft of Swords in a few weeks.


----------



## Philip Overby (Sep 9, 2013)

I didn't think it was slow going. I was actually quite interested in what was happening altogether. Especially the very beginning.


----------



## BWFoster78 (Sep 9, 2013)

Phil the Drill said:


> I didn't think it was slow going. I was actually quite interested in what was happening altogether. Especially the very beginning.



I'm not sure I can characterize the book as "picking up" as I really enjoyed the entire journey.


----------



## ThinkerX (Sep 10, 2013)

> 1. Irregular Creatures by Chuck Wendig (short story collection)
> 2. Red Country by Joe Abercrombie
> 3. The Enterprise of Death by Jesse Bullington


Not read



> 4. Prince of Thorns by Mark Lawrence


considered reading, might get to it someday



> 5. The Black Prism by Brent Weeks


barely finished.  just didn't grab me.



> 6. The Warded Man by Peter V. Brett


interesting premise, but with certain plot logical problems



> 7. Throne of the Crescent Moon by Saladin Ahmed


Liked it!



> 8. Theft of Swords by Michael J. Sullivan


Good...but...'overly contained' for an epic


> 9. Thrall by Steven Shrewsbury


nope, not read



> 10. The Name of the Wind by Patrick Rothfuss


Good, but rambling.  The narrator is 'unreliable'. 

[/quote]


----------



## kayd_mon (Sep 10, 2013)

I'll vote for Theft of Swords, only because I haven't read your other choices, and Theft of Swords is second in line for me.


----------



## Ophiucha (Sep 11, 2013)

I would vote for _Name of the Wind_ if I didn't know half of the forum would vote for it, too. So I'll say _Throne of the Crescent Moon_ as I love the author, though (of the ones I've read) you can't really go wrong with any of them.


----------



## faze (Oct 8, 2013)

I went with the Black Prism simply becuase it is so rare to have an entirely new school of thought on magic, and it is one that works so well.


----------



## Eagle (Oct 20, 2013)

I put my little talon in with Name of the Wind. Mainly because it's the only one I've read (even though I have read Abercrombie and Weeks) but also because it is so spectacular it actually makes me weep.


----------



## GeekDavid (Oct 20, 2013)

The only downside I can see to _Name of the Wind_ is that Rothfuss hasn't gotten around to completing the trilogy yet. If you can handle a long-term cliffhanger, it's a very engaging read.


----------



## Eagle (Oct 20, 2013)

GeekDavid said:


> The only downside I can see to _Name of the Wind_ is that Rothfuss hasn't gotten around to completing the trilogy yet. If you can handle a long-term cliffhanger, it's a very engaging read.



Damn that Rothfuss! I need _The Doors of Stone_ now!


----------



## GeekDavid (Oct 20, 2013)

Eagle said:


> Damn that Rothfuss! I need _The Doors of Stone_ now!



I know... I haven't looked recently, are there any hints about when it might be released yet?


----------



## Eagle (Oct 20, 2013)

GeekDavid said:


> I know... I haven't looked recently, are there any hints about when it might be released yet?



Not at all. Rothfuss doesn't want to give a deadline now after the amount of times he had to delay _The Wise Man's Fear_. We can only hope it'll be out sometime in 2014.


----------



## GeekDavid (Oct 20, 2013)

Eagle said:


> Not at all. Rothfuss doesn't want to give a deadline now after the amount of times he had to delay _The Wise Man's Fear_. We can only hope it'll be out sometime in 2014.



2014 or 12014?


----------

